# Breast fetish isn't so uncommen



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

My husband always stared at womens breasts. Once he started teaching me bdsm and I understood the womens image I agreed to breast implants. I know they don't look natural but, now he stares at mine and since I was always jelous and complained, he fixed it. Now the guys look this way. Don't let simple tiitties bother you like I did forever. Now I complain at times it's work having them and your back aches if your out all day. Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Were you happy with the way you looked before you got them? Or was it your husband that wasn't happy with the way you looked?


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

samanthajones said:


> Don't let simple tiitties bother you like I did


what?!?!


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

Honestly I really wasn't happy with them at all. Some men had nicer boobs than me. I went from one extreme to another. Anyone I knew before the implants can't seem to adjust. I understand there something totally different but, it takes some getting use to. It doesn't matter, close friends, family, people at work, and anywhere else, they no longer see your eyes, lol. 




Jamison said:


> Were you happy with the way you looked before you got them? Or was it your husband that wasn't happy with the way you looked?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

To bad people can't accept themselves for how they are. And to bad others can't accept them for how they are as well.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Chances are you will have to have them out after you have aged. 

It's your body, and if that's what you want to do with it right now and it is making your current relationship more fulfilling and rewarding, never mind what other people look at. You know who you are. If your back hurts after you've been out and about you can go to the gym and build up some muscles to support the new weight, talk to a trainer who is knowledgeable about this particular situation. Also go to a very good bra store where you can be fitted properly and have something to wear that is for when you are not using your new cleavage/bossom/abundance for its designated primary purpose. Like a place to put them when they're on 'vacation' but nevertheless need to go along with the rest of your body. Don't let a good deed you did for your husband become a sacrifice instead. There is a difference. Keep it on the good side.

You're not going to make any friends commenting on 'simple titties'. Some women are quite attached to their breasts the way they are, because simple titties can function wonderfully in terms of pleasure, as well as nourish babies and also be proportionately beautiful just as they are. Breast enhancement is not everyone's dream or desire. Different strokes for different folks. Some women's husbands might get turned on by something entirely different, in which case it would be very short-sighted for them to have any kind of surgery that would please your husband instead of their own, don't you agree?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I kinda like my "simple titties." Haven't had any complaints either. I also like myself for who I am. I would never alter my body because someone else had a problem with it either, thats their issue.


----------



## whatever1 (Jul 1, 2012)

I think a T-shirt that says "simple titties" is in order.


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

My appologies, I didn't mean what you thought, he said I had simple tits and i loved them. I cant,t even feel the pleasure anymore when my nipples are touched. Sorry, I miss the feeling of the touch. I do love the humiliation and embarresment though I can't lie.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

samanthajones said:


> My appologies, I didn't mean what you thought, he said I had simple tits and i loved them. I cant,t even feel the pleasure anymore when my nipples are touched. Sorry, I miss the feeling of the touch. *I do love the humiliation and embarresment though I can't lie.*


 Either I've been smokin' too much crack or I am completely misreading this comment. Anyone else with me? :scratchhead:


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what him introducing you to BDSM has to do with you getting implants anyway? You can't be into that without implants? :scratchhead:


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

My husband likes real breasts, not fake implants. 

You should be jealous of me, because my breasts are really quite complex; they are far from your simple titties.


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks I am glad someone understands. I have never been high in my life other than, turning white, and dizzy hitting a cigg trying to fit in, lol. I have drank a handfull of times and now I am a crackhead. Sorry im in the wrong place.



Angel5112 said:


> I think she is into BDSM.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Who said you were a crack head???

I just think you have a self image problem and it's sad that a man has taken advantage of that.


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

Really honey I don't I was just replying to a message before. I promise my reading skills are amazing I even graduated from college after high school, community, but, college. Go back and define what the crackhead message meant



As You Wish said:


> Who said you were a crack head???
> 
> I just think you have a self image problem and it's sad that a man has taken advantage of that.


----------



## whatever1 (Jul 1, 2012)

samanthajones said:


> Really honey I don't I was just replying to a message before. I promise my reading skills are amazing I even graduated from college after high school, community, but, college. Go back and define what the crackhead message meant


The message saying anything about crackheads said "I've been smoking too much crack", referring to themselves. Not you.


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up i was over thinking.



whatever1 said:


> The message saying anything about crackheads said "I've been smoking too much crack", referring to themselves. Not you.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I think most guys like natural, but I can see if they were unattractive wanting them perked up a little. But thats just me, the naturalist.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

When I was in highschool, my boobs maxed out at a B. 

Then they suddenly decided to grow, and grow, and now I have D's.

My boobs were nice before, and I have finally gotten to a mutual agreement point with them now and we get along and live together in harmony finally.

I remember feeling like I needed to be in a certain physical state for my ex, I remember how empty that felt..for years. (and that was really my own doing, not his) I dig bdsm, but being into all of that doesn't require the type of self loathing and insecurity i had.

There is a separation (at least for me) between what happens in my life sexually, and what happens in the outside world. Your husband inspiring you to get fake boobs by staring at other women's chests, is nothing related to bdsm, its mental game play and manipulation.

If you got them soley for you, good for you if thats what YOU wanted, and your husband merely supported you doing something that makes you happy. 

If you got them for him, well, it just makes me sad for you.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

She got them for him so that he can humiliate and degrade her. That's a kink I just can't wrap my mind around.


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

I nderstand most women can't wrap there mind around it thats why its a kink, I guess. If your into it and love it, theres nothing better in the world. Love/hate relationship, either love it or hate it theres no in between. Sorry to trouble you with this issue I have many more I am on the wrong site 



As You Wish said:


> She got them for him so that he can humiliate and degrade her. That's a kink I just can't wrap my mind around.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

samanthajones said:


> My appologies, I didn't mean what you thought, he said I had simple tits and i loved them. _*I cant,t even feel the pleasure anymore when my nipples are touched.*_ Sorry, I miss the feeling of the touch.


My sisters are there for my pleasure as well as my partner's. No way would I give that pleasure away, just to satisfy someone else's fetish.


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

i'm jealous you have such a loving family, my sister is a *****. One of my uncles likes to hangout and spend some time but, other than that i'm an outsider





Cosmos said:


> My sisters are there for my pleasure as well as my partner's. No way would I give that pleasure away, just to satisfy someone else's fetish.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a mastectomy and now I have an implant. No nipple and I can't feel anything around that area....even though for some reason I feel a need to scratch myself there.

I'm due for breast reconstruction sometime this year and I'm told I can get any size I want.

Thank goodness, this was not elective surgery. I would have been angry with myself for losing what makes breast so much fun.


----------



## JenniferMarried36 (Jun 28, 2012)

Samantha.

What size are you now and what size did you have before you got them done? Did you go with silicone or saline and did you go under the muscle. I heard that that is a better way to go but takes longer to heal.

Also, how did you break the news to your parents, friends, co-workers, etc.

I ask because I am married to a breast man. I have natural 36C's but considered going up to a DD to balance out my figure since I am bottom heavy.

How long did it take to heal?


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

If your still younger and don't have to worry about back problems for some time get really big breast, only if you can reverse it when you choose, it's expensive. I was embarrased when I first got them but, now i'm in love with them and the attention you get is out of this world sexy


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Mmmm, I’ll settle for my pair of very sensitive B cups over a pair of fake, conical, numb D cups any day. I just can’t imagine not having feeling in my nipples, Eeek! 

Each to their own though but I don’t think it’s right to have body altering surgery for someone else, if you are going to have it done, Have it done for yourself and not because someone else wants you to.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

samanthajones said:


> i'm jealous you have such a loving family, my sister is a *****. One of my uncles likes to hangout and spend some time but, other than that i'm an outsider


"My sisters" is a reference to my breasts, not my siblings.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> "My sisters" is a reference to my breasts, not my siblings.


Kind of like "taking your girls" out for a walk.


----------



## samanthajones (Jul 2, 2012)

lol been that girl private me if you want to discuss




NextTimeAround said:


> Kind of like "taking your girls" out for a walk.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Kind of like "taking your girls" out for a walk.


Or a romp in the hay


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is one of the saddest posts I've read. SJ, you say you have issues--but what are you doing to fix them? Please consider counseling. Needing that external attention and being defensive about the responses you got here point to really, really low self-esteem. You can feel better about yourself, and NOTHING is more rewarding than feeling really good about yourself and NOT needing external validation. I used to have really low self esteem and I worked on it. Took a few years--but I have been a much, much happier person, a better mom, a better person, since making that effort. Good luck.


----------

